# Antelope with an EPEK!!! warning some blood



## bigolmuley (Sep 29, 2007)

Well I just got back from my hunt on the Sheldon in NV for antelope with my bow. All I can say is they are tough to hunt!

It all started with the scouting trip in July with my buddy Juston. We saw antelope but not in the numbers I had thought we would. Found some cool places though.










Did find a lot of these around. They were everywhere and ran off every goat they saw it seemed.



















This is one antelope we were interested in. He has a big hook on top, but not great prongs. Not the greatest pic. The goats were really spooky. You drive by and they would bolt.










We left feeling like we knew where I wanted to be. Found a lot of water around and two bucks I felt would be opening day shooters.

I returned 2 days before the season and found 2 other camps where I was planning on staying. I was alone so I figure I might as well camp with them. They were great guys out of Elko each with tags of their own. Unfortunately one of them had his blind already built where I was planning on sitting. So I spent the next few hours checking out other areas. Found a hole with 80+ goats watering on it with 12 nice bucks and 2 that really stood out. I was wary about setting up my blind there as there is no cover at all, but I figured I might get lucky.

This happened on the way back to camp. I actually blew two tires on the trip. Lots of obsidian on the roads.










Here is what showed up the day before opener.



















Tons of antelope came in including some dandys, but only 4 watered, they saw my blind and stopped dead. Some bolted others stared, but I realized I would have to get really lucky.

Opening day produced one buck about 10" that I could have shot in the morning easy. Saw tons of others that would not come in. Then one good buck that didn't quite water, but I could have shot. I passed being the first day. I figured mid 70's.

That is how it went for the next 4 days. Lot of goats, not many come in. I tried other spots and could have shot a small buck I stalked on at another water hole, but passed. Then came the rain. Rain is no good for antelope hunting with a bow. I had 3 days left and it rained all but the last. 
I stalked goat all the time. It was all I could do. It was tough with no cover around.










I had decided I would shoot the first decent buck I had a chance to. I stalked 27 bucks in 3 days. 9 on my last day. After a 2 hours stalk that included 200 yards on my belly and a 10 min. stare down through the only sagebrush around, this is what I found after the shot.










Then this










And this










And finally this










Shot was 46 yards and he bolted as I shot. I caught him behind the shoulder, and it blew through the front of his chest taking out the heart. I say him run about 50 yards and he pitched backwards and it was all over.

Entrance










Exit










Heart










Shot him with the new EPEK mechanical. Very impressed with it. Also a new AM32 for me this year.




























All in all a great time. He ended up scoring just over 67. I am very happy with him. I found out I hate sitting at waterholes and it is very frustrating stalking these buggers, but I did it. I almost gave up.

If any of you have a rifle tag there coming up, send me a PM and I will tell you where a couple pushing and exceeding 80 are living.

Sorry so long, I am still excited,

Jason "The Big Ol' Muley"


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for sharing! That is some awfully open country.


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like the only problem with EPEK heads are taking field photos with them. There is blood everywhere. Good looking goat and glad you made it all work out.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Good Job! Good story, and great pictures to boot!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that,,Nice job.

And I've been on a hunt or two out there, Wasn't hot was it?
I remember one time lope hunting out there it was 102.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done. Looks like the Epek does the job.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Great makes me want to start archery. sounds like a fun hunt.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That is awesome!!!!! You could be the new Epek Poster boy. Loved the play by play. Loved the photo's. I just got on to post up some pics of the Epek accuracy and saw this............You took the wind right out of my sails. Great Job!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great post!!! Sounds like a lot of hard work that paid off for you!!! Probably made it all the sweeter. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome goat and great pictures to go with. Congratulations! Those photos of all the blood is exactly why I will be hunting with the EPEK broadhead as well.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the AWESOME report!!! That was well written and the photos were the icing on the cake!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats.

Great posting.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet! Loved the story and the kill shots. 

(if you can't handle a little epek blood then waaa :twisted: )

I'm going goat hunting this weekend and it looks like we might be getting rained on too. I gotta sneak up a whole lot closer than 43 yards so I'm not to enchanted about having to stalk antelope. One thing about Montana though is the terrain is really broken up which makes it a little easier.

Congratulations!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on putting one of those speed goats down! The pics were sweet! Hope I get the chance to put an EPEK into the side of a deer real soon now.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Tex, when are they going to design you a 160 grain EPEK to replace those Snuffers you speak so highly of :wink: .


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great story there. That's a good looking buck there.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Hard work and perseverance. Congratulations. That should be a tasty goat. Sucks about the flat tires. I know how that is. Always when you don't need one or can't afford it, but two. That really sucks.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

These photo's are simply amazing. This is a Zimmy kind of story.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice speed goat. that would be a challange!!! but iv shot elk with muzzys that done more damage than that, but they all work about the same i'm a striker shooter, iv seen those do what a mechanical cannot do.


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

good job on the lope. Very impressive.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bugglinbulls said:


> nice speed goat. that would be a challange!!! but iv shot elk with muzzys that done more damage than that, but they all work about the same i'm a striker shooter, *iv seen those do what a mechanical cannot do*.


What's that..............Miss? :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Man you ain't kiddin when you say they are a challenge with a bow, I have a San Rafeal desert tag and I've seen plenty but getting a shot is near impossible, have to say I'm having a blast trying though. I had one at 49 yards he was the biggest I've seen yet and I had a montana decoy set up but the ground was pretty hard so it wasn't staked down as good has I would of liked. I drew back and raised up then the wind came and blew the decoy over and the goat took off.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hey elk22hunter, when i sight my bow in i close my eyes to do so. and my broadheads will still out preform your "epeks" you always hear about people complaining about blades not deploying and blades bending on the mechanicals, but you dont hear the same thing about fixed blade, at least very rarely. and ya i know some one that shoots epeks and all the blades broke off and he lost his animal. but no your right, mechanicals are for the lazy hunter so they probably fit you perfect.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

bugglingbulls, which by the way I am sure you meant to spell it BUGLINBULLS! but anyway I can tell by the whole 14 post you have that you are not one I would let share my camp! Are you 13 years old or just a real D-bag?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Easy there AP, It's really not his fault. Ol' Buggerinbulls is probably just as ignorant as he is arrogant. He also thinks a 350 bull is not a trophy... :roll: But hey, ignorance and arrogance go hand in hand so go figure...



> ya i know some one that shoots epeks and all the blades broke off and he lost his animal.


And, he's full of crap! Hey Buggerin, gimmy this friend of yours phone number, I want to give him his money back on the heads we sold him. I mean hey, if all the blades broke off... :?


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Good luck getting his number much less proof that the head actually did malfunction! Man that must have been a 377 bull or bigger! :roll:


----------

